# we should have this emoticon too!



## tinymonkeyt (Dec 17, 2008)

i just noticed the moogle emoticon and i think we should have an orc emoticon
like one of these:


----------



## B-Blue (Dec 17, 2008)

cute


----------



## Raika (Dec 17, 2008)




----------



## iPikachu (Dec 17, 2008)

cute


----------



## Galacta (Dec 17, 2008)

We dedicate this to Orc.


----------



## Osaka (Dec 17, 2008)

I 2nd this!


----------



## JPdensetsu (Dec 17, 2008)

Why you don't make a poll? I like it anyway


----------



## Votkrath (Dec 17, 2008)

Oooh, cool!


----------



## science (Dec 17, 2008)

we should have this one


----------



## da_head (Dec 17, 2008)

i still think we should have a fricken pirate emoticon before anything.


----------



## WildWon (Dec 17, 2008)

I think we should have a way of submitting new icon ideas that can either be voted upon by admins, or possibly members of the forums here. Cause there's a lot that would be fun to do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT:


			
				science said:
			
		

> we should have this one



BAHAHAHA Still tryin to get your :science: up and running now


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 17, 2008)




----------



## granville (Dec 17, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> I think we should have a way of submitting new icon ideas that can either be voted upon by admins, or possibly members of the forums here. Cause there's a lot that would be fun to do


In that case, can I post my suggestions here?

- a facepalm smiley. Much more efficient that googling Picard up.
- the finger.......ok that's a terrible idea. That would increase and encourage trolling!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- a clapping one for applause. I realize we have a bowing one, but it might be cool to have a smiley that claps too.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Dec 17, 2008)

mthrnite said:
			
		

>


Oh the one of mthrnite is cool


----------



## da_head (Dec 17, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> - a facepalm smiley. Much more efficient that googling Picard up.


+1


----------



## Raika (Dec 17, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> WildWon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ummm...
We've been using this for quite some time now...




Facepalm


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Dec 17, 2008)

da_head said:
			
		

> granville said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I totally agree!


----------



## granville (Dec 17, 2008)

Raika said:
			
		

> granville said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, I see!


----------



## Minox (Dec 17, 2008)

We should have this one:


----------



## Orangegamer (Dec 17, 2008)

this is fun
i like this thread
the emoticon thread
go nuts over emoticons
lol     
i don't get this one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  its just a blank
































































































































*Posts merged*

(emoticons continued)


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Dec 17, 2008)

i just noticed the moogle emoticon and i think we should have an orc emoticon
like one of these:


----------



## Whizz (Dec 17, 2008)

granville said:
			
		

> - a facepalm smiley. Much more efficient that googling Picard up.







:facepalm:


----------



## Orangegamer (Dec 17, 2008)

(emoticons continued)


----------



## kobykaan (Dec 17, 2008)

what bout this one?






or this?






or this






or maby this ..






or for clapping







could go on forever but I wont lol


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## 2Thumbs (Dec 18, 2008)

I for one welcome our new Orc overlords...


----------



## Reaper (Dec 18, 2008)

Don't forget


----------

